# What first got you into bigger women?



## AgtMontana (Sep 2, 2011)

I would have to say I first got interested when I was younger watching this old black and white Betty Boop VHS. Where Betty is using one of those waist shake things from the 50s that would "shake you weight away" and it was set to high so she couldn't turn it off. And later in the video it gets unplugged and she's standing there Skinnier then a fishing pole when all of a sudden she and the furniture? start laughing and then as she laughs she gets bigger and bigger until her belly, butt, and chest are perfectly round with thick legs and arms. This is probably what set into motion my FAdom. What got you into bigger women? And if you're a women what got you into wanting to be a bigger women?


----------



## Fat Brian (Sep 3, 2011)

When I first began noticing girls I saw that bigger girls had more of parts that I liked. Bigger butts, bigger boobs, bigger legs, there was just more quantity of good stuff to be had and then the girls started getting bigger and bigger. I changed schools during this time and my new school was a young BBW heaven, an excellent training ground for a fertile young mind.


----------



## AgtMontana (Sep 3, 2011)

NICE! yeah were i went to school it was mainly skinny girls, not that i have any thing against skinny girls its just they seem to be more.... bitchier thats it because they are skinny. cause by all means im not a small dude but im not bhm and have no plans on being one but they were just all stuck up bitches that i think its why it took me so long to finally realize what i really like. and listening to queen probably help a little lol


----------



## AgtMontana (Sep 3, 2011)

lol literally fallowing the meaning the more the better


----------



## nsandru (Sep 3, 2011)

When I was in 2nd grade one of my classmates was a very chubby girl with very thick legs which amazed me. We became friends and hanged together during the elementary school. That is my earliest memory of being attracted by fat girls and women. During my teenage years and later I dated only fat girls, with a preference for big thighs and legs - to the dismay of my parents who disapproved that.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Sep 4, 2011)

AgtMontana said:


> What first got you into bigger women?



genetic hardwiring.
i've been exclusively attracted to fat women all my life. even before i hit puberty, my attention was always turned _only_ to fat women.
in this way, i suppose i could say i'm an FA by orientation, not by choice. i'm not complaining, though!


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah, apparently, it's been forever for me. According to my mom, I liked the big girls since I was five. Don't even know what started it. lol


----------



## elroycohen (Sep 7, 2011)

Similar to some of the others nothing really got me into bigger women. I just always was. As far back as I can remember. Before even I had any interest in dating, larger women just drew my attention.


----------



## Mitchapalooza (Sep 7, 2011)

I noticed after searching through memories of my child hood, that my reason was because the nurses that helped me in the hospital were big. I was in the hospital off and on from 3 to 5 and i didnt quite sink in until i went for a charitable event to childrens hospital and the same nurses and PA were there 23 years later and thats when i realized it. so in Highschool i dated (what society wanted me to) thin women. and it wasnt until i got older that i realized what I preferred, even though i dont think skinny women are ugly and i would definately date them its just that bigger women have always caught my eye. Now can anyone tell me why the prefer to be squashed (sometimes they go hand in hand)


----------



## Fat Brian (Sep 7, 2011)

Mitchapalooza said:


> can anyone tell me why the prefer to be squashed



I don't know, did the nurses like to sit on you when you were little?


----------



## Mitchapalooza (Sep 7, 2011)

but i wanted them to LOL. in my experience FAs sometimes are into squashing too.


----------



## jdswangun (Sep 7, 2011)

I remember being on a school trip when I was about 11. On the bus home there was this girl sitting across from me who was in the year above. She was really pretty but she had a belly top on and she had got quite fat and I was just in awe of her belly. Then I sort of didnt think of myself as liking fat girls but I always fancied chunkier girls. I never really saw really big girls that often. I remember discovering some quite big girls on the internet but i never saw ssbbw's or anything. Then I suppose I just loved fat girls and the more I saw, the more I loved them. I used to try really hard to find fatter girls but I couldnt. Then I stumbled upon big cuties for the first time. I will never forget how over awed I felt looking at them. It was like a moment of discovery where I found girls that I never thought existed. It was amazing. Now I just love ssbbws.


----------



## J34 (Sep 7, 2011)

disconnectedsmile said:


> genetic hardwiring.
> i've been exclusively attracted to fat women all my life. even before i hit puberty, my attention was always turned _only_ to fat women.
> in this way, i suppose i could say i'm an FA by orientation, not by choice. i'm not complaining, though!



Yeah, same thing here. I couldn't pin point when it started, but it's been since early childhood. Although it's not like I am not attracted to skinnier women, beauty does come in different sizes.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Sep 8, 2011)

I think i noticed in Middle School, but once i saw the movie "Shallow Hal" when it first came out i knew for sure then. I thought about the character Rosemary long after watching the movie and she was all i could think about at the time. lol


----------



## WickedWaggy (Sep 9, 2011)

I remember an old mickey mouse cartoon where he kept feeding Pluto steaks and he kept getting bigger and bigger. That cartoon made me so happy as a kid! Naturally the feeling never went away and as I got older I realized that the fluffy chicks were the bees knees man.


----------



## mediaboy (Sep 12, 2011)

Personally, I think its genetic.

Or that is to say my penis has been acting like a devining rod to fat chicks for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Blockierer (Sep 17, 2011)

AgtMontana said:


> .What got you into bigger women?.


I don't know.
What made my eyes blue?
But my wife likes that I'm an admirer of large women.


----------



## Webmaster (Sep 17, 2011)

Nothing got me interested; I just realized very early on that I was.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 17, 2011)

My friend got fat between Junior and Senior year of high school and I thought she was hot. Looked up the term "female weight gain" on google and found Dimensions through that search.

The rest is history


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 17, 2011)

College. I knew right then... the skinny women didnt do anything for me. (For the most part, with few exceptions, this is still true. And even then, they tend to be "built" or "amazon" in certain aspects.)

It was a physical sensation and desire, i gravitated towards and pursued the BBWs and they all thought i was cute and funny, but i realized that the skinny women always seemed to have a different mindset "in general" and i rather enjoyed the company of the curvy, larger girls.

And some of the women in college i talked to and were friends with through and shortly after college would blow your mind, they were too fine. Then, of course, we all grow up.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm fuzzy on the details, but I had two different babysitters early on in life who were college-aged, very pretty, and at LEAST a size 24.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 17, 2011)

Seventh grade.
A girl in eighth grade at least was the beginning of drawing the trait out. I was convinced that thin hourglasses was all I was into. She would classify as "Thick," but still an hourglass. Quite busty too. I never had a chance, but I still thought she was attractive. From there it just continued on.


----------



## Fat Brian (Sep 17, 2011)

I've been giving this some thought lately since I never really remembered a formative experience for me. I kind of remember liking to talk to the chubbier girls in my class as early as the first grade but no one incident stuck out until the other day. I was in the third grade and our teachers assistant was an older black woman, she was probably about 250-280lbs had what we call a shelf butt. It was like two Christmas hams, and one day I started looking and her butt and was transfixed. I started trying calculate how flat the top of her butt was, I began to wonder how many of my Hotwheels cars I could fit on it without them rolling off. I did this almost every day, trying to quantify this gigantic ass in a way my young mind could comprehend. Evidently I just tucked those feelings away for later, I hadn't really thought consciously about how much thought I invested in her butt until the other day.

A year or two later I found a Fredericks of Hollywood catalogue and after it was found and taken away I began to draw naked women, very poorly. At first I drew them like they were in the catalogue but then I began to make them bigger and bigger. They got rounder and curvier, I had never seen a naked fat woman but I did they best I could to work out what things looked like.

I guess I always had latent FA tendencies after all.


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 17, 2011)

Fat Brian said:


> I've been giving this some thought lately since I never really remembered a formative experience for me. I kind of remember liking to talk to the chubbier girls in my class as early as the first grade but no one incident stuck out until the other day. I was in the third grade and our teachers assistant was an older black woman, she was probably about 250-280lbs had what we call a shelf butt. It was like two Christmas hams, and one day I started looking and her butt and was transfixed. I started trying calculate how flat the top of her butt was, I began to wonder how many of my Hotwheels cars I could fit on it without them rolling off. I did this almost every day, trying to quantify this gigantic ass in a way my young mind could comprehend. Evidently I just tucked those feelings away for later, I hadn't really thought consciously about how much thought I invested in her butt until the other day.
> 
> A year or two later I found a Fredericks of Hollywood catalogue and after it was found and taken away I began to draw naked women, very poorly. At first I drew them like they were in the catalogue but then I began to make them bigger and bigger. They got rounder and curvier, I had never seen a naked fat woman but I did they best I could to work out what things looked like.
> 
> I guess I always had latent FA tendencies after all.



People have asked me "Well, why do you like BBW?" as well. And im glad im not the only one who can say, "I dont know, ive just noticed that i like them and the skinny women might as well nto exist." Well, maybe i didnt say that.. but some people cant seem to accept "Well, i just _do_" or "Well, i dont know exactly _why_" .. but its true.

Maybe its knowing that they can kick your a** without even trying?  (Thats hot.)

Or.. maybe its just that there really is "more to love?"

And, again, in the 1800s and times like that, being big and curvy was considered a sign of wealth, health, and stature. I think thats another aspect we overlook.

Europe is F-ing up our image of beauty with these anorexic, stick-figure women where frequently four of them cane equal one of our lovely BBWs/SSBBWS! (And, in a few caes, five or six of them.) Victorias Secret? Bleh. No, no, no.

Here for good times, a great cause, and a newfound apprecation of all things sized A through FFF (and even then.. insuffucient, in some cases. I know from my gifts.)  Who is with me?


----------



## Chimpi (Sep 17, 2011)

As others have said, nothing quite "got my into bigger women," I was born with my orientation. As far as realizing this fact about myself, it slowly manifested over time into part of who I am today. My earliest recollection of 'fat admiration' would be in elementary school. There was a girl in the school (multiple years ahead of me) named Tasha. I never had any classes with her, nor were we even in the same school building (the two buildings were linked together via courtyard and side-walk bridge), but I was fascinated by her.
As severely immature young males will do, she was the most popular girl in school to make fun of. I remember speaking up out against the major offender and from then on being labeled "Tasha's boyfriend." (No, I was not lucky enough to earn the title officially through her, nor was I old enough to know any better)

I was 9 years old. I wasn't aware that I liked fat women. I only knew I had a fascination with this girl, obviously not only the object of my fascination but others' as well (there's no way in hell she got _that_ much flak in school without having many crushes). My orientation has slowly seeped to the surface ever since.


----------



## GentleSavage (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't really know, nothing really suddenly sparked my attraction, or made me realize it or whatever. I just always have. 

I mean there is a easy to understand Freudian explanation for why I do, but we'll not get into that.


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 16, 2011)

Not really sure just have always appreciated a fuller figured woman.


----------



## Fish (Oct 19, 2011)

Not being a genetic scientist, I can't REALLY say I was "born this way", but I can't remember a period when I was interested in girls and they weren't bigger.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 19, 2011)

Always been an admirer of the fuller figure...


----------



## MarioFA1983 (Oct 20, 2011)

I remember that i was like 10 when i was watching porn with my cousins (yeah really naughty kids) and i knew something was wrong when i look at those skinny girls. Then i ask if they have something diffrent to see, you know with fat people (they dont obviously).


----------



## Cors (Oct 20, 2011)

Can't pinpoint a specific moment or thing, only that my early crushes were all at least twice my size and some people found that strange. My choices in girlfriends confirmed it, though.


----------



## rootrp35 (Oct 20, 2011)

Can't say I've always liked a larger figure. I had to experience it first. My wife started gaining weight during the birth of our son, about 60 pounds or so. Since then she has continued to get bigger and I find that I like her larger figure more and more.


----------



## Tkscz (Oct 26, 2011)

I think I was born this way. My first crush back in kindergarten (yes THAT far back) was a big kid. I've always liked bigger women.


----------



## capra (Oct 28, 2011)

For the longest time, I thought it started with my first serious girlfriend. I didn't really think about her size much one way or the other at first, but I really began to notice myself liking it. In retrospect though, most of my crushes in high school were BBWs as well.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 28, 2011)

*At the end of the day... I blame it all on  Croissants* :eat2: :eat2: :happy:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 28, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *At the end of the day... I blame it all on  Croissants* :eat2: :eat2: :happy:



Throw some butta on that shucka!:eat1: LOL


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 29, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Throw some butta on that shucka!:eat1: LOL



*A*men to that !... and to share these wonderful morsels with that special BBW "priceless" :happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## Fishstick1111 (Oct 30, 2011)

What a wonderful question.

I've give this much thought, and I don't think I can recall any one situation. The first girl I dated was plus size and I don't think I have ever looked back since.


----------



## Webmaster (Nov 15, 2011)

Tkscz said:


> I think I was born this way. My first crush back in kindergarten (yes THAT far back) was a big kid. I've always liked bigger women.



Same here. It is just part of who I am. No formative experiences, nothing. One of these days in the future, we may understand what determines each individual's preferences and views. Until then, I am just glad that I am able to see and appreciate the world as I do.


----------



## Dolce (Nov 16, 2011)

When I was little I always loved food. In fact, it is a common joke in our family that I would eat whole boxes of sugar cubes if they were left within my reach. From what my mom tells me, she was concerned about the amount of sweets I consumed because it was simply so excessive. 

I always remember liking fat people and empathizing with them. I had a nanny who weighed about 300 lbs. and I remember my parents gossiping that she had eaten a bowl of frosting my mother had made. I remember thinking that it was mean of them to talk about her in such a shameful way. But I never felt any sort of sexual pull towards her fatness. I actually don't really remember her physical form.

When I was 4 or 5 I had a dream that I was very fat and eating all the treats we kept in the freezer and pantry in the garage. After that my desires to grow fatter came alive. I would pray at night that God would make fat girls fashionable and popular so that I could eat and grow fatter. I continued to have these desires but never told anyone. I would often times stuff myself and constantly looked for talk shows on T.V. that showcased very fat women.

When I was 12 my dad began working as a consulting engineer and was given this cool office that had a loft area with a computer where I would hang out and play games after school. One day I searched something regarding obesity and was directed to Dimensions. You can imagine what my afternoons consisted of for the next several months. I must have ready every story at least 3 times.

15 years later I still have the same desires but choose not to act on them. As much as I would like the love of my life to be an FA it also scares me to think that I would lose control and get really fat! :eat1:


----------



## eddiejt (Nov 16, 2011)

I think I've been hardwired all my life too. Great women for the most part.


----------



## FeedYouInFlorida (Nov 26, 2011)

As a wee lad, I always appreciated photographs of classic pinup models (Monroe, Mansfield, etc.), who are at least voluptuous by today's standards. But sometime in my mid-20s I was at a sidewalk art festival and 2 belly dancers performed. They were BBW's, literal "belly" dancers, and I was dazzled by their sensuality, their hips and bellies, and their vivacious attitudes. It was the first time I had seen women with such beautifully full figures wearing so little clothing in public, which was also thrilling. I have been hooked ever since.


----------



## Mauiboy (Nov 26, 2011)

From the first time that I was interested in girls, I noticed the big girls. It was totally a part of me and I don't ever remember it any other way. As I went through jr high and high school, it was tough for me took me a long time to work it through as I wasn't confident enough to just go for it. Once I finally met and awesome girl and just said "so what?" life was wonderful. I wouldn't have had it any other way. Then they were just women and size was irrelevant. My parents sometimes gave me odd looks but seemed okay with it. My brothers rode me mercilessly about it which was difficult.

Strangely enough I ended up marrying a smaller woman (love is funny that way). Unfortunately that came to an end after 22 years but certainly not due to her size. Since that relationship ended I've only dated BBW/SSBBWs and had a few great relationships. I'm now happily involved with a wonderful woman who happens to be a BBW. Emphasis on the middle "B". Even thought there were some awkward years early on, it became just another part of me that me and everyone else around me accepted. That just took a little bit of time.

Thanks for asking the question.


----------



## Cylon_bob (Nov 28, 2011)

Like 90% of people here, I've always preferred the larger members of the fairer sex. I think it goes back to when I was little, and my parents got really into Bill Phillips, and diet magazines,like Prevention. I love to read,and as I looked at the pictures, I couldn't help but be kind of weirded out/disgusted by the incredibly muscular after pictures. I started imagining them in reverse order, and it kind of went from there.

My first girlfriend, I went after her almost entirely because she had a good appetite. Stayed her friend 'til senior year. Encouraged her to 190. Only diet that's ever worked for her was while I was away, and that is not a coincidence.


----------



## BigFA (Dec 2, 2011)

My first BBW crush was in junior high where the girls gym teacher (5 feet tall and deliciously plump) would walk the halls in a tight white pullover, very tight gym shorts, and white sneakers. I would wait for her to come down the hall and follow her up the stairs mesmerized by her plump thighs rubbing together and her full butt swaying side-to-side. 

In high school, I was infatuated with my cousin who was three years older than me but gorgeous, plump and very curvaceous. When she got married at 19 years of age she gained over 40 lbs. in just 6 months and I was so turned on I could hardly stand it. From there the rest is history. Having this great Dimensions forum has only solidified my love of big beautiful women.:wubu:


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 3, 2011)

AgtMontana said:


> What first got you into bigger women?



This question is a little funny to me too. It's sort of akin to asking, "what did you eat that made you male?"

I think for a lot of us this is more nature than nurture.


----------



## mandylover (Dec 3, 2011)

The belly. Plain and simple. Nothing freaky - honestly the alure of the round belly is amazin.


----------



## KevinMichaelJohnson (Dec 3, 2011)

Jay West Coast said:


> This question is a little funny to me too. It's sort of akin to asking, "what did you eat that made you male?"
> 
> I think for a lot of us this is more nature than nurture.



i agree man, my furthest memories have been fondness for big women and i cant think of a damn thing that would have sparked it. and ive never kept it hidden either


----------



## Clock-King (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't know if there was any specific trigger - my mom was very big after she had me, and I remember when I was younger she'd be laying in bed reading to me or even just resting and she'd let me lay my head on her belly like a pillow. I just remember always loving that sensation and her kind of "enveloping" hugs. I also remember the first time I saw the Violet expansion scene in Willy Wonka, I was attracted to that. I guess I've always been an FA...


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 8, 2011)

My earliest foray into FAdom I guess was when I was a kid. I used to watch the cartoon _Eek! the Cat_ all the time. On the show, he had a humongous girlfriend named Annabelle. I always thought she was cute. I guess that should have been a clue, but I didn't pay much attention to it at the time. Nobody really does.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 8, 2011)

Weirdo890 said:


> My earliest foray into FAdom I guess was when I was a kid. I used to watch the cartoon _Eek! the Cat_ all the time. On the show, he had a humongous girlfriend named Annabelle. I always thought she was cute. I guess that should have been a clue, but I didn't pay much attention to it at the time. Nobody really does.


Oh God, Eric, I wish I could give you Eek! The Cat rep. I clearly remember (when the show was being aired) several guys who liked fat chicks specifically mention Annabelle and how much they appreciated their fat cartoon love. LOL

Hope you've seen Chowder too.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 8, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Oh God, Eric, I wish I could give you Eek! The Cat rep. I clearly remember (when the show was being aired) several guys who liked fat chicks specifically mention Annabelle and how much they appreciated their fat cartoon love. LOL
> 
> Hope you've seen Chowder too.



Yeah, I've seen Chowder too. It was a cute, but quite random show. 

I loved _Eek! the Cat_! I live by his two mantras:

"It never hurts to help." and "The more of you there is, the more there is to love."


----------



## AgtMontana (Dec 25, 2011)

Wow shows how often I'm on DM :shocked: guess having a GF takes up your time. It makes me feel better about myself reading all of your stories seeing that 99.99% of the time it seems it was just something hardwired in us. Being that in this society we are forcibly brain washed into believing that "thin is in" but what we should be spreading is that, it doesn't matter who you are or what you look like its a persons personality that matters. This is exactly what I have told my GF " I don't care if you get as skinny as a rail or as fat as a cow I will love you for who you are and will never leave you no matter what." thank you all for sharing with me who you are and where you have come from, in return I leave you the greatest video relating to diets narration by foamy the squirrel http://youtu.be/Q6nekUuXgRI and feel free to friend me on youtube http://www.youtube.com/henreysiverson . I will try to be more active on DM but for now I wish you all a Merry Christmas


----------



## Miskatonic (Dec 26, 2011)

I didn't realize I liked big women until I was nineteen and realized every girl I had dated/been attracted to had been big. 

It probably dates back to my first crush in seventh grade. She was a big girl and I had never seen boobs as big as hers, and from that point on I was enamored.


----------



## jayduhgr8 (Dec 26, 2011)

I have always been a bigger guy and though there are some smaller women who are attractive I just find bigger women far more beautiful. I also do not feeling if I give a smaller woman a hug I am holding a skeleton or have to be extra careful so as not to like hurt them or break them in half. With a bigger woman i don't know its just a lot more comfortable for me.


----------



## qwertyman173 (Dec 28, 2011)

Always have been.... Just part of what makes me me


----------



## Sidewinder (Dec 30, 2011)

disconnectedsmile said:


> genetic hardwiring.
> i've been exclusively attracted to fat women all my life. even before i hit puberty, my attention was always turned _only_ to fat women.
> in this way, i suppose i could say i'm an FA by orientation, not by choice. i'm not complaining, though!



Same for me, orientation I mean, but it wasn't until my crush on my fat grandma when I was 6 or 7, i just used to love to hug her!!


----------



## rickydaniels (Jan 10, 2012)

All the chubby girls got their womanly curves earlier that the thinner girls. I think that I liked that. Also the first time I saw a nude BBW centerfold I was hooked. As usual; I was in the closet about it for a little while. I found out one of my good friends was an FA and that made it alot easier.


----------



## jello4me (Jan 12, 2012)

A female cousin about 10 years older lived with us when I was young and she was always fighting her weight. She was a real slut with all the guys and seemingly was always in a bikini - she had a few belly rolls with love handles that turned me on.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 12, 2012)

jello4me said:


> A female cousin about 10 years older lived with us when I was young and she was always fighting her weight. She was a real slut with all the guys and seemingly was always in a bikini - she had a few belly rolls with love handles that turned me on.



You admit your cousin turned you on and was a slut to boot. You should go on Jerry Springer


----------



## jello4me (Jan 12, 2012)

Dude what's wrong with that ha ha


----------



## LifeTraveller (Jan 14, 2012)

Speaking only for myself, I don't remember a time I didn't prefer bigger girls. I did briefly succumb to peer pressure and dated a few "normal sized" or thin girls, but eventually. . I had to be myself and have never regretted it. 

I am the person I am, and feel blessed to be able to see the beauty in all sizes. It doesn't mean I prefer thinner, I can appreciate them while preferring the more curvacious, and well-rounded female form. .


----------



## lostjacket (Jan 14, 2012)

Being born a straight male - definitely helped out with this


----------



## prettysteve (Jan 15, 2012)

I didn't get into Bigger Women until one gave me a super soft sexy squishy warm hug 20 years ago during a cold winter night. I thought I had died and gone to heaven because I felt like one huge soft blanket covered my whole skinny body & made me feel secure and made my tingly toes curl up inside!!


----------



## Takeshi (Jan 17, 2012)

I honestly don't know what got me into liking bigger women. I'd have to say since I was in middle school...because one of my gal-friends was a big girl, and I loved to get hugs from her. I'd always ask for hugs. And one time one of her buttons were missing, and I saw alittle peek at her belly. :blush:...since then all of my girlfriends have been between plump to pretty big. lol


----------



## BigFA (Jan 20, 2012)

I also had a female cousin who was 2 and 1/2 years older than me and we spent a lot of family time together. Growing up together and watching her develop at an early age into a really voluptuous young woman just inflamed my sexual fantasies. And when she got married at age 19 and immediately gained 50 lbs., my desire for fatter women grew proportionately. As I have grown older and fatter myself, I find my taste in fat women growing as well to where beautiful woman 250 to 350 lbs. and larger can really turn me on.:smitten:


----------



## Jack Secret (Jan 27, 2012)

As a kid I was fascinated by big boobs. It just grew from there Literally. It's funny now because boobs don't necessarily mean as much to me anymore. I guess you could say that I am into oversized proportions all around nowadays.


----------



## olly5764 (Feb 1, 2012)

Don't think there was any one single moment. As far back as I can remember, fat has appealed to me, although the first time I realised I fancied a fat girl, I had just started secondary school, and found myself eyeing up all the huge girls in my year, and belive e, we had a few!


----------



## Mitchapalooza (Feb 2, 2012)

I think I am just an ass man. That Definately helps. I always was with whichever women liked me until I was in the washington dc area when I was 24. Then i met a bad ass named Emily, she wasn\'t worried what the norm so that turned me on even more


----------



## sanderbwa (Feb 6, 2012)

rickydaniels said:


> All the chubby girls got their womanly curves earlier that the thinner girls. I think that I liked that. Also the first time I saw a nude BBW centerfold I was hooked.


The same old story for me too. When I was 14 there was a really chubby girl in one of my classes who had really pretty face too. I just couldn't take my eyes off her big round ass and thighs. And when I first saw a nude BBW my fate was sealed for sure.


----------



## UmbroUmbro (Feb 6, 2012)

I born like this i think. I had a fat babysitter and she would have me on her fat lap with big squishy thighs. I was a small kid but i knew i like her and the way she felt. it was comfy. I think thats what set me up for preferences.


----------



## rickydaniels (Feb 8, 2012)

sanderbwa said:


> The same old story for me too. When I was 14 there was a really chubby girl in one of my classes who had really pretty face too. I just couldn't take my eyes off her big round ass and thighs. And when I first saw a nude BBW my fate was sealed for sure.



RIGHT ON BROTHA!!


----------



## Mitchapalooza (Feb 9, 2012)

yeah i had a babysitter also but she was my older sisters friend! she was pretty normal so i didnt get to have a fat one  .


----------



## SuperBatAquaGreenFlash (Feb 11, 2012)

Webmaster said:


> Nothing got me interested; I just realized very early on that I was.



Pretty much this. I remember being interested in big women ever since I became _capable_ of sexual interest; it just took me 'til adulthood to accept it.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Feb 12, 2012)

I've never really been *strongly* preferenced one way or the other, but I can pinpoint a time as far back as 4th grade that I had an interest in both thin and fat girls. As to what triggered it? No clue. I could go the classic route and blame the fact I had a heavyset babysitter in my younger years, but ultimately there has to be some genetic predisposition involved.

The interest in larger women really opened up around the time I turned 16, which is also about the time I really began to have problems keeping my eyes above neck level, further backing the hardwired theory. I remember scouring search engines with various versions of "fat" and "fat woman", which led me all sorts of places, and eventually settling on the long-since-defunct Stuffed Online, despite being under 18 = P. When that site died, I drifted here.


----------



## S13Drifter (Feb 12, 2012)

wow looking back now I DID have a fat babysitter..... My mind is blown. Other than that the big girls are beautiful thing has been hard wired since birth I feel like. My playground crush since like kindergarten has been and still is a big girl. I still talk to her too funny enough, but yea Its like I have always liked big women but I never became self aware of it till high school and didnt really come out of the FA "closet" fully untill college


----------



## duhast234 (Nov 14, 2012)

I was born to lift heavy weights, therefore liking heavy women came naturally to me.


----------



## y2kboris1 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello all, new here relatively. Finally deciding to de-lurk. I can't really think of a first time when I knew for definitively knew for sure I liked big women. I think it was more a culmination of things. As Freudian as it may be, both my Mom and my Grandma were bigger women, so perhaps the mental association with them being loving caretakers started it. I think the first memories or interaction I have with realizing I find fat attractive was actually Charlotte's web. The scene where Templeton pretty much eats all the food at the fair during the night while no one is around stuck with me. Obviously he was just a cartoon character, but that imagery of someone eating everything and enjoying it, and the effect it had on him physically I found intriguing. After that I'm not sure. I think I always have. Even from an early age I remember getting mad or upset when my friends would poke fun at the fatter girls in our neighborhood. There was this one girl in particular who I thought was really nice and I could never wrap my head around the idea why my friends would want to make fun of someone for being fat; it seemed mean or simply a non-issue, something of little importance when considering their worth as a person. Later on in high school even though like most of society I had been tooled and schooled/brainwashed by society to think thinner (or more thin) was attractive I still felt a powerful predilection for girls who weren't exactly "the ideal" by societies' standards so to speak. There was this one girl in our church youth group who, while not fat, was certainly north of 130 lbs. While my cousin and my sister would always give me shit for thinking liking her, I thought she was the most perfect girl in the world. She was a redhead, light brown eyed and glasses wearing short, pear shaped little thing, with freckles, and with an amazing pair of hips and butt, and quite frankly dazzling in every way a girl can be. For the longest time she meant the world to me, but ended up breaking my heart (another whole story all unto itself). I think it all crystallized about the time I turned 22, because then I started to notice and find attractive girls who were north of 220. I seemed to happen suddenly, but given all my past experiences it made sense to me for the first time at that point in my life. Shortly thereafter I discovered "Dr. Feeder's site" and from there found Donald Trull's site and his homage to big women, which led me to dimensions, FF, LTC, and all the rest. Pretty much since 22 1/2 I have been aware and out. It is strange for me though, given my circumstances because it took the longest time for me to even start dating anyone, as I was a very late bloomer. Sorry if this post looks like a wall about my life story.


----------



## biglynch (Nov 14, 2012)

Hmmm im not sure. All i know is that bigger rounder figures have always had an appeal for me. Chubby, short women have just been the type i have always gone for. Granted i do like slimmer women too but cute short bbw's are very very hard to beat.

if you throw redhair and tattoos into that mix, and im smitten.


----------



## azerty (Nov 15, 2012)

When I fell in love with my gf


----------



## jagtd (Nov 25, 2012)

I have a thing for large breasts, thighs, and ass.
The belly thing is something I at first didn't like but slowly I became tolerant of it.
Now I like a little bit of belly but too much isn't preferred (though like I said I would tolerate it).


----------



## jafura (Dec 4, 2012)

I had a really big female cousin that used to come over and sit and smother me with her ass. I was 10 and she was 15 but weighed close to 280 lbs with a really large ass. Back then this was huge for me and I loved it from the start!


----------



## Nordiques (Dec 6, 2012)

It just happened. I was 6. The girl who sat across from me in class was my first crush. She happened to be very large, and most subsequent crushes were that way. I guess I realized around 14 that this was more than just "how odd, all the cute girls are also big."


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 9, 2013)

It was in elementry school were I saw this larger girl that I admired back then. I been attracted to larger women ever since.


----------



## loopytheone (Jan 10, 2013)

I've been a little bit infatuated with fat things and how cute they are ever since I was a little kid. I used to - and still do! - fantasize about fat characters I'd make up and stuff! As for when that first transferred into liking big women, I really don't know. I like girls and guys of all sizes but some chubby and big girls are just so damn cute! :wubu:


----------



## Seeker (Jan 10, 2013)

Like many before me have expressed, I cant pinpoint anything in particular that got me into thicker women, but I do know that it had to be way before puberty.

It was at the point when I started to _notice_ my attraction to them and then after that came into play, simply a matter of embracing it. 

If I had to give credit to something it would be to my mother, who always taught me and my brother and sister to be open minded people. This made things alot easier for me, and now what I find sexy is something I decide, and its not as hard for me to disobey the herd anymore.

That being said my attractions and tastes span a long spectrum.. short, tall, smart, confident, skinny, thick, good-hearted...; beauty has alot alot alot of different shapes in my world :wubu:

But for some reason... I find chunky girls especially delicious..


----------



## sophie lou (Jan 11, 2013)

I first got into bigger women when i was about 17. I remember being really thin at the time. the changing room was a big all women changing room with only 2 individual cubicles . I was just getting changed when 2 Large ladies came in and started stripping off to get into their swimwear. I just remember how confident and sexy they looked and i couldn't take mt eyes off them. I was inftuated by their boobs bellys and everything else i saw. It was also the first time i realised i really liked other women too. I still remember wondering how nice it would feel to touch them and how soft they would feel.


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Jan 12, 2013)

seeing my cousin's girlfriend back in 1995..


----------



## s13 (Jan 13, 2013)

My year 8 tutors very large breasts. After settling down i started taking notice of her tummy and bigger than average butt. Then I twigged I like bbws. By the start of college I was mostly into ssbbw, and boobs became a bonus to a huge wide ass and a nice big tummy


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 16, 2013)

there was a teacher @ my elementary school who taught special ed, and id only see her when i had lunch with a friend of mine in her class. i spent more time checking her out than eating..it was there before, but 5th grade brought it outta me.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 23, 2013)

sophie lou said:


> I first got into bigger women when i was about 17. I remember being really thin at the time. the changing room was a big all women changing room with only 2 individual cubicles . I was just getting changed when 2 Large ladies came in and started stripping off to get into their swimwear. I just remember how confident and sexy they looked and i couldn't take mt eyes off them. I was inftuated by their boobs bellys and everything else i saw. It was also the first time i realised i really liked other women too. I still remember wondering how nice it would feel to touch them and how soft they would feel.



Why do I find this so sexy??


----------



## mzfluff (Jan 26, 2013)

i love betty i love her big blushing eyes


----------



## happyfatlover (Feb 1, 2013)

I got together with the girl of my dreams at age 19 - despite her fatness: She weighed 75 kg. 

Which is of course far from being fat...

She started gaining weight quickly and I loved it. After three years, she crossed the 100 kg threshold and I got more and more excited.

Her maximum weight has been 130 kg so far. This was after 10 years.

She has weighed between 105 - 130 kg for about 20 years now and I love every single inch of her.

She's perfect. 

So to answer the question: I grew into it.


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Feb 3, 2013)

I guess as early as I can remember, I thought of heavyset people as being the equal of people of any other build. I never understood why someone would demean or find cruel humor in fat people, and refused to participate myself. At this point, the word "girlfriend" just wasn't in my vocabulary.

When I could no longer deny my heterosexuality (about 13 or so), I realized that the girls whose faces and bodies I found attractive also tended to be the heavier ones (this is where I am decades later - BBWs often attractive, but some very nice looking WPTHWs out there, too).


----------



## home (Feb 3, 2013)

When I was seven years old, I had my first girlfriend. I was young and innocent. Now, she played a trick on me. She had her older, big cousin come and say: `I`m your girlfriend, I`m all grown up now.` It really freaked me out, I mean, I was only seven years old. But the cousin was a big woman. She was a big, beautiful, voluptuous woman. After that, I was addicted to big women. So, I can blame a seven year old girl, and her adult cousin for making me a BBWL. A Big, Beautiful, Woman Lover. So, now that that happened, I am now into BBW`s. There was another experience in High School of course, where I was sort of dating a younger BBW. She was young and beautiful. I just had a bad morning where I had worked on a project. I was sort of in a bad mood, and I didn`t do anything to her. But I was just sort of curt with her. It wasn`t that I was mean to her. She just came in, in a beautiful dress. I saw how big she was, and she had always dressed to hide it. And after a night of being up all night. I was just not ready for it. I might have been married to her now, if not for just staying up all night on a school project, sigh. She weighed about 200 pounds. She was younger of course, but back then, within Legal Age. Sigh. Later.


----------



## drew_edwards (Apr 3, 2013)

Nothing in general. Just started noticing big girls at my school at a young age.


----------



## bigtim59 (Apr 17, 2013)

I was in High School when I realized that I liked bigger women.at the time their were only 2 bigger girls in class.I happened to read a book about the size acceptance movement in it,s early stages.the book was Such a pretty face.


----------



## StickMan (Apr 25, 2013)

I actually wrote a short essay about the specific event that made me realize my attraction to BBWs, which can be found on this very site:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97825


/shamelessplugging


----------



## xjrigzx (Apr 25, 2013)

I remember in 2nd grade there was a girl in class who was the one all the boys chased after and still did up until high school. While I do agree she was pretty I had a thing for her older sister who was much bigger. Then came middle school I realized I liked all the bigger girls in class and I found about bbws around the same time.


----------



## Ontarioguy3 (May 7, 2013)

First of all I'd like to say that its not JUST bigger girls that I'm into... I like women of many shapes and sizes. But If I had to point out one instance in which I had my "awakening" into liking big girls, it'd be during my summer between elementary school and high school, in which I kinda fell for this one girl. 

I was sort of an outcast at that point, and I was drawn people who were different from the "normal" clique-y types that were around. I had this weird friend who introduced me to the new girl in town. She had been raised in larger centres like Toronto and Vancouver, which obviously had much more variation in the types of people than my town of 15,000 did. She wasn't what I'd call fat, she just had more padding in all the right places... and a pretty face to go along with it. But I didnt notice all that right away. I got to know her personality and I was really attracted to her.. How unique she was in her opinions and the audacity of her style. 

After that, I just started to pay more attention to women with larger, more voluptuous body types, and that just became another type of girl that I was into.


----------



## wutda1234 (May 15, 2013)

probably in middle school, it first was just big boobs big butt and i just wanted them bigger and bigger. eventually it was ssbbw at an early age


----------



## wrenchboy (Sep 3, 2013)

I met my first plus sized girlfriend when she asked me to dance at a highschool homecoming. We had a short relationship, and we made out but never got any further than that. Admittedly, I was not attracted to her body, but she had a great personality. A few years later I dated another plus sized woman that I was set up on a blind date with. Still, not specifically attracted to her obesity. But enjoyed her company just the same. Years after that I came across an adult magazine that featured big breasted women with a plump woman as an extra feature. Now I was hooked! Her curves drove me wild! Looking back, the woman in the mag was fairly small compared to my preference now. I guess that was my turning point and I now have been an FA for more than 20years now and always will be.


----------



## Tad (Sep 6, 2013)

I've been interested/sympathetic/fascinated with fat people since childhood, so I think it was pretty natural.

But the other day I recalled a specific thing that might have helped form my views around puberty. This was the very tail end of the 70s, and my older brother had a post on his wall "How to Rate Girls" with two women in bikinis in it. A thin blonde with a Farah Fawcett hair cut as the '10' and a BBW done up in greasy hair, ugly glasses, and re-touched to show bad acne as the '1', and there were comments on various body parts (I recall the belly button was called something like "a sweet little dimple" on the 10 and "a junk food vault" on the 1).

I remember starring at it for ages, when I knew I wouldn't get caught, thinking "OK, the greasy hair and fake acne aren't good, but that is nothing to do with her size, and besides that.....I really don't see what is wrong with how she looks. She actually has a more interesting body than the thin one. I like her belly and her full breasts, and.." etc. 

So that poster, meant to dump on fat women, gave me the chance to really stand there, stare, compare, and conclude that I thought fat women were more attractive.....all at about age 11.


----------

